# Left over Scalloped potatoes from Christmas Day



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I made scalloped potatoes on Christmas day- I just realized I have them in a air tight Tupperware container in the fridge- you think I could still use them to make Cheesey Potato soup tomorrow? we are having left over Ham PotPie tonight otherwise I would make it tonight- and the Ham Potpie is from last wed- but I wasn't sure if the potatoes would be okay from Christmas day? THey smell and look just fine


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

C'mon guys! LOL- I put this in another area and was told mostly to pitche'em LOL
I need some support!


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Toss them out into the garbage. Otherwise you're gambling with botulism. 

.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

really after only 10 days in a air tight container in the fridge?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Compost them.....not even chicken food at this point.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am eating them LOL
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090117120338AA9LYVv


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

We will miss you Becka.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

NickieL said:


> We will miss you Becka.


OMGosh LOL- Thank you Nickie - LOL-I needed that! Hubby was in a terrible accident tonight after work- totaled the truck Ughhh- 5 payments from being finished!


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

If you heat it up high enough, anything is edible! Don't y'all watch that surviver guy on TV... He eats things LONG dead....

Those Taters should be ok!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Is your hubby OK!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh NO!!! THat's terrible. Is your hubby ok? (Truck can be replaced, hubby can't)

I hope he wasn't hurt!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

he is ok- very sore I made him go to the dr tonight to get checked out- - keeping the girl who pulled out in front of him in my prayers she was preggers! the truck is replaceable - hubby isn't - so I am grateful and not stressing!


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

So sorry about your hubby and the pregnant lady. Glad he's okay. I hope she is, too. 

I probably wouldn't eat them, but I wouldn't worry too much about it if someone in the house happened to without realizing how old they were. I just threw out ham from Christmas day... but that was brined and smoked... a little different, I guess.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Glad he is ok, hope the lady is too. That stuff happens so fast...

In any case, he'll need you to stay healthy to pamper him so you better NOT eat that...leftovers get frozen withen 2 days if still not eaten here.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

If I never kept anything in the fridge past two days organizing the various movements of leftover food in this house would be a full time job. LOL!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

It's easy here, just me and hubs. We don't eat a lot of meat so anything meaty my hubs will devour (leaving little if any leftovers for the next day...)hahaha But things like ham (we order one once a year from neighbor farm that grows thier own) lasts us forever as we are not big ham eaters. So if I bake a ham, we'll eat a little bit and the rest gets frozen for use in beans and soup and other dishes like that.


----------



## manawar (Nov 1, 2011)

Becka03 said:


> I am eating them LOL
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090117120338AA9LYVv


5-7 days?

LIGHTWEIGHTS!
LOL:gaptooth:


BTW mom's still alive too at 75.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Leftovers have a "it depends" date here. But not much over 5 days. Dip, ham and beans probably are the things that go over 5 days here. If I've made the dip with sourcream that is good for 10 days then it's good for ten days or that's how I look at it. We dip it out and put it in other bowls to eat it. I probably wouldn't eat it unless that was all there was then I'd boil the puddin' out of it.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Botulism doesn't need air. 

If I were to eat them, I'd heat them very thoroughly. And leave the spoon you're stirring them with in the pot to heat also.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Becka,don't you have a Dog? Guiltfree dogfood.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

ghmerrill said:


> If you heat it up high enough, anything is edible! Don't y'all watch that surviver guy on TV... He eats things LONG dead....
> 
> Those Taters should be ok!


Yiup! IIRC! Even Botulism is killed if you re-cook the food thoroughly.
I've eaten food that was 2 weeks in the fridge. But Always cook it well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

Botulism should not enter in to this if the food was kept at refrigerator temperatures the entire time.

Ten days is a long time to keep leftovers, but I've been known to eat them that old and still older. It really depends on how well it kept. If it's more than a couple of days old I scrutinize it carefully then if I don't see any signs of mold or discoloration I'll give it a sniff. If it smells OK I'll microwave it then smell it again once it's good and hot. If it still smells good I'll eat it.

But ten days is a long time.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

You all are crackin me up- LOL- plus thanks for the advice- I am going to pitch them- after that accident yesterday- I think Hubby deserves Fresh Baked Potato Soup LOL


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

A few years ago I had to take a food safety course. What an eye opening experience. The practical classes were horrifying. All I can say is that leftovers in the refrigerator are nothing but science experiments waiting to happen and a game of Russian Dressing Roulette. We build up a certain tolerance to bacteria and often food poisoning is mild - stomach upset, diahrea, headache - but when it is not it is something that you never forget - if you survive. And there are a lot of diseases, including some forms of arthritis and bone ailments, that can result from food poisoning further down the road - especially poultry related.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Everything from Christmas that wasn't eaten has already been tossed. A week on most things is sometimes OK depending on what it is, but after that, it goes out of the house .....
If it is compostable, it goes in the garden.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I would use them for potato soup unless they are all dried out and nasty. You are going to boil them when you make it.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

The common methods of cooking food do not sterilize food - they simply reduce the number of disease-causing micro-organisms to a level that is not dangerous for people with normal digestive and immune systems. The ill, elderly and young have the weakest immune systems. Boiling is best and kills most bacteria but fungi can be hardier and unfortunately it can also concentrate toxins and even cause them to become airborne. The older the food, even if cooked, the more bacteria. And then of course there is the whole other subject of parasites. Yum.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

not hysterical at all- I posted it here to get advice! I am glad you gave it to me! thank you!!
they loved the homemade fresh potato soup LOL
Here is the recipe:
7 large russet potatoes
cut small and boiled-
3 celery stalks , 2 garlic cloves and 1/2 onion sauteed in bacon grease
4 cups of chicken broth
4 cups of water
5 tablespoons of powdered milk
I put the boiled potatoes and sauteed trinity in a large stock pot and added the stock, water and powdered milk... brought to a high simmer- added these seasonings to taste:
Celery seed
Chili Powder
Black Pepper
Chicken soup base
Garlic Powder
dash of poultry seasoning
used my immersion blender to mash up the taters good and added about 3 hand fulls if not 4 of mashed potato instant flakes-to thicken everything up
I topped with shredded cheese and sour cream....

thanks again to all who responded! I really appreciate it!


----------

